# Temp Art Shop: Slots - [completed] | Wait-list - [FULL]



## Choke (Sep 24, 2014)

* Yuuya's Art Shop*




Mayor Lyon

2509 1537 2039​
I'm doing art for IG bells and BTB. At the moment I am interested in the Kitchen and Food items, and I may accept other set and DLC items offers. I'll also consider offers that my friend wants in her artshop! Her wishlist is here. You guys should totally ask her what she wants too, since there's a high chance that I'll do a commission for it! 

Bribes in this shop usually go from 350 btb to 30mil in game bells. The higher the price, the higher the likelihood of me accepting the offer. However if I do not feel comfortable or confident in something you would like for me to draw, I will not accept no matter how high it is.

Rules:
- I am incline to deny an offer if a character is too detailed for me to draw. 
- Do not be rude to me or give me deadpan remarks.
- If you are dissatisfied with your commission, I'm sorry but will not refund. ( If you are civil with me then I will try and fix it however )

Samples:
X X X

Recent/Finished Commissions


Spoiler

















Slots:

Luckypinch - finished (payment received)
gnoixaim - finished (payment received)
Alvery - finished (payment received)



Update: 9/28
I am very much into collectibles now. I am looking for the ever so pricey and popular Chocolate Cake, but you can offer what you have! I am also searching for two new dreamies, since I have not fallen in love with my new peppy. Chrissy and Fang. Offers from them will receive and automatic slot!


update: 9/29
I'm resetting my game and I am keeping half of the villagers I have currently. I will put up a list of villagers I am interested to become my new set of dreamies once I reset. c: Be on the look out for that!

Waiting List:

 Alice
 Starlark
 Kairi-Kitten
​


----------



## Yann (Sep 24, 2014)

Such a cute little shop- //gives yuu all that i have// Draw everything for me forever. You are amazing. o q o )/////


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi, lol. I think I gave Yann a 7-11 set, but I can certainly give you or her some of the DLC's listed on her wishlist and the cardboard set^^ Let me know what you'd like!




Spoiler: References



My OC Sieryn ~ You can draw her with:
*>>>*her hair up OR down with/without her bow
*>>>*in her current outfit OR in the her pj's (the ice cream over-sized/off the shoulder t-shirt)
*>>>*whatever outfit you'd like, I'm up for her having new outfits ;D
mi-ya-ka




gtDanno




KahoOkashii




ang-nyan







& I seriously don't know if I've commissioned you or not, your username looks familiar T.T


----------



## Choke (Sep 24, 2014)

Yann said:


> Such a cute little shop- //gives yuu all that i have// Draw everything for me forever. You are amazing. o q o )/////



I will crush you.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 24, 2014)

Might be able to pop down a commission request, just gotta check my "spending" tho \o/

Are you able to draw Males?


----------



## pengutango (Sep 24, 2014)

Would 400 TBT be okay for a pic of both my mayor + boyfriend's mayor with Hopper and Ruby? I can offer more bells if you'd like. 

I'd like the 4 of them to be hanging out having a picnic in autumn.

Refs~ under spoiler tag:


Spoiler: refs



*Mayor: *





*Boyfriend's Mayor:*






*To add:* If you rather not draw the villagers with us, just drawing our mayors is fine.  But, if you can, I would like them included too.


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 24, 2014)

I can offer 20 milll!! saves spot to update ref! 

My ref is here: my human refs: www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?216064-Please-draw-for-me!-NEW-OC-PLEASE-LOOOK-(

I can offer up to 30 mill X


----------



## Alvery (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi!  your art is really cute :3
⋆ offering: 350TBT or the Sloppy Set c:
⋆ reference: This is my OC 



Spoiler: OC 1 :)









Sorry It's just a pixel  She's a narwhal, by the way  Also, if you're colouring, could you put splotches on her coat, like a actual narwhal? And just to note; her skin is actually white, not normal skin-coloured. Also, for reference, her pigtails are curly, kinda like the chocolate swirls that you put on cakes, if you know what I mean c: Thanks!

If you want, you could refer to some art by the other amazing people on TBT on my thread here.

Oh, and if you want to draw her holding something, she wields a lance made out of narwhal horn 





Spoiler: profile



“Ram ‘em, flip ‘em and TAKE A CHUNK OUTTA THEIR GUTS… or is it the other way ‘round?”

Name: Mukuro

Species: Narwhal

Height: 182 cm with horn, 122cm without

Likes: Ramming things, Adventuring, Violence, Sharks and other related creatures (bullying them, to be exact)

Dislikes: Getting her horn stuck. Not being able to get it out. Being left in that position for extended periods of time. Drifting away attached to ice floes due to the former.

Backstory + Personality: Her real home is much further up north, among the icy seas. Having been orphaned at such a young age that she had no concept of “parents”, she’s grown up without much of a worry in the world, becoming a little too na?ve and carefree, as seen from her constant ramming of objects and getting her horn stuck in them. Having spent most of her life living around a very certain orca pod, she’s learned their mannerisms, culture and way of life (In other words that violence really is the best form of entertainment, sharks are a bunch of silly, loutish fish and that it’s great to be a carnivore). Hence, she’s more than a little bloodthirsty, and takes pleasure in picking on sharks… but since there aren’t many sharks up north, she has to settle for picking on penguins, fishes and occasionally species closely related to sharks, such as rays, and dogfish. She’d gladly take on larger animals if she gets the chance, though. 

After living the majority of her life swimming with orcas, cutting holes in the ice to watch penguins fall through and getting her horn stuck in countless ice floes, she’s gotten a little bored of the “quiet” life. Thus, she decided to set off on an adventure, to the warmer seas down south, where she’ll see new sights, meet new people, probably mutilate someone and most certainly get her horn stuck somewhere.

Trivia: She’s challenged her guardians to fight many times. She’s never won once, but seeing as she usually gets out of said fights alive, that’s an achievement in itself.

She hasn’t been actually adopted by the orca pod, they just see her as someone who follows them around and can put up a good fight.

She somehow got herself stuck vertically upwards in the middle of the tundra. Heaven knows how she got there and back.

She truly believes that fighting and mortally wounding people is something both parties enjoy, and is surprised when her prey tries to run away. After all, the other side never complains when she wins, and if she doesn’t they don’t have much of a reason to!

Alignment: Due to her violent tendencies, she would be somewhat of a wild card, probably even a bit of a bully (understatement), but deep down, she’s just doing what carnivores do: fight, kill, eat, live.

“PUUU! Why do they ALWAYS run away before I kill them!? ”



or, if you want, you could draw her in 



Spoiler: this c:








by Amore :3



and if you're willing to draw both, I'll pay 700TBT :3


----------



## azukitan (Sep 24, 2014)

Note to self: MAKE MORE BTB ASAP!!

Fantastic art, btw--both you and your friend. Best of luck with your wishlists! :')


----------



## Choke (Sep 24, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Hi, lol. I think I gave Yann a 7-11 set, but I can certainly give you or her some of the DLC's listed on her wishlist and the cardboard set^^ Let me know what you'd like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh you gave me and yann those beans  Yeah, I'm the one you dropped that 7/11 set to yesterday! I honestly don't know what sets or DLC I want, since Yann is more interested in those. I just want Bells tbh. I'd love to draw your lovely OC though, so I'll get back to you on that after deciding!

Or you can give me a IG bells offer


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 24, 2014)

cecill said:


> Ohh you gave me and yann those beans  Yeah, I'm the one you dropped that 7/11 set to yesterday! I honestly don't know what sets or DLC I want, since Yann is more interested in those. I just want Bells tbh. I'd love to draw your lovely OC though, so I'll get back to you on that after deciding!
> 
> Or you can give me a IG bells offer


Hahaha, if you want bells - I can certainly give you bells. 20 million acnl bells okay? And let me know on the sets/DLC's you'd like <3


----------



## Choke (Sep 24, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Might be able to pop down a commission request, just gotta check my "spending" tho \o/
> 
> Are you able to draw Males?



I believe I draw males better than females, since I draw them a whole lot more. My recent art has just been commissions of females though, so I don't have recent samples for them at the moment!


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 24, 2014)

hi. i like your samples.


----------



## Choke (Sep 24, 2014)

Give me a moment to consider everyone's offer! :O I didn't expect to get so many so quickly! Thank you guys!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noodles_ said:


> hi. i like your samples.



I will crush you too.


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 24, 2014)

cecill said:


> I will crush you too.



*ಠ◡ಠ
*


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 24, 2014)

cecill said:


> I believe I draw males better than females, since I draw them a whole lot more. My recent art has just been commissions of females though, so I don't have recent samples for them at the moment!


Oh thank goodness, It worries me when I see female only examples because in most cases it's all they can draw :I

Just dunno who to put as a commission though, Although I'd probably go for Wario since I have a goddamn favoritism problem and the fact I plan to put him as one of my mains in Smash 4.
If Wario would seem something that you can't do due to...well, probably not something you'd usually draw then don't worry and I'll try to think of something more appropriate? I dunno.

If you're willing to though, I'll add a another post for references and junk.

However I'd be willing to pay more than 15 Million In-game, heck I'd probably donate bells for the sake of it


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Sep 24, 2014)

Reserves this post! I'll update refs in a sec! ^^

300 TBT for a piece of my Vampire OC Evelyn? ^^

Here's her Gallery -->[x]

Here's her reference sheet! ^^





If you accept I'll send you a detailed description of her via p.m.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 24, 2014)

oooh your art is fantastic! cant wait till youre open again (assuming youre full now haha)! lovely work <33


----------



## Choke (Sep 24, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I can offer 20 milll!! saves spot to update ref!
> 
> My ref is here: my human refs: www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?216064-Please-draw-for-me!-NEW-OC-PLEASE-LOOOK-(
> 
> I can offer up to 30 mill X



Wow 30mil is twice as much of what I was expecting! I think it's safe to say that you do get a spot saved, but which one of your OC's would you like for me to draw? :O They all look very creative by the way!

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> Note to self: MAKE MORE BTB ASAP!!
> 
> Fantastic art, btw--both you and your friend. Best of luck with your wishlists! :')



Aw you're sweet, thank you!


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 24, 2014)

cecill said:


> Wow 30mil is twice as much of what I was expecting! I think it's safe to say that you do get a spot saved, but which one of your OC's would you like for me to draw? :O They all look very creative by the way!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Just me. I have a ref, of myself.


----------



## Choke (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh, I'll reply to everyone in the next hour! I'm trying to win an auction, so I need to have my eyes GLUED to that thread.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 24, 2014)

*crosses fingers* Hopes to get a slot, but there's always next time if I don't manage to get one... I hope. XD Hm, probably should edit my post.. again.


----------



## Yann (Sep 24, 2014)

cecill said:


> Oh, I'll reply to everyone in the next hour! I'm trying to win an auction, so I need to have my eyes GLUED to that thread.



//whispers/ Doesn't matter, you're going to win it anyways. You could be sky diving, away from internet, and win it.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 24, 2014)

Well I won't be around (on my PC) by then so I'll drop down references and junk now although they'll be really similar incase it gets considered while I'm offline.



> *Character:* Toad
> *Clothes Reference:* Click me!
> *Details:*
> Obviously Toad wearing the Sunglasses and Shirt like Mario (Not the hat tho)
> ...


Either one of them but if you're willing to draw both, That'd be okay and I'd obviously be willing to pay 30-40 for both.


----------



## Choke (Sep 24, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Just me. I have a ref, of myself.



I'd love to draw ya!  You look like you'd be very fun to draw. The first slot is yours!

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Hahaha, if you want bells - I can certainly give you bells. 20 million acnl bells okay? And let me know on the sets/DLC's you'd like <3



20mil is perfect! Your OC is awesome and I cannot wait to draw her! Second slot is yours!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm indecisive on who to give the last slot to. Please give me a moment to decide.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 24, 2014)

I just updated my offer, but probably won't help. XD I am pretty flexible with my offer, within reason, but that's beyond the point.


----------



## Choke (Sep 24, 2014)

pengutango said:


> I just updated my offer, but probably won't help. XD I am pretty flexible with my offer, within reason, but that's beyond the point.



Your offer is very nice! I would take it if I didn't have only 3 slots, but I would have to draw another person even though it's one couple picture itself.


----------



## Alvery (Sep 24, 2014)

Updated my offer c:


----------



## Choke (Sep 24, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Hi!  your art is really cute :3
> ⋆ offering: 350TBT or the Sloppy Set c:
> ⋆ reference: This is my OC
> 
> ...



You sneaky fox- I was about to accept your offer with just it being 325btb! You get the last slot, since your OC is adorable and I'd love to see how she would come out with my style. I love weird skin colors on OC's too  Thank you so much for your offer!


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 24, 2014)

Eh, can't say I didn't try.

Thanks for considering idk


----------



## Choke (Sep 24, 2014)

I apologize to those I didn't accept. Three slots is a small number after all, and I feel more comfortable drawing simpler designs since the more difficult the design the messier it will turn out when I draw them.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 24, 2014)

Will there be another round, or just closed for good? Guess I need to offer more bells in the future... like 1k or something like that if you open again. XD


----------



## Choke (Sep 24, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Eh, can't say I didn't try.
> 
> Thanks for considering idk



Yeah, sorry I didn't know if I could draw your commission the way you'd like. You did offer quite a bit to me after all, and I didn't want to disappoint you with the end result.


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 24, 2014)

cecill said:


> 20mil is perfect! Your OC is awesome and I cannot wait to draw her! Second slot is yours!



Awe, yay! Let me know when you'd like payment ~


----------



## Choke (Sep 24, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Will there be another round, or just closed for good? Guess I need to offer more bells in the future... like 1k or something like that. XD



1K BTB IS WAY TOO MUCH! For a couple drawing I was expecting around 600btb, since I wanted 300btb per person. Thank you for your interest though!


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 24, 2014)

cecill said:


> Yeah, sorry I didn't know if I could draw your commission the way you'd like. You did offer quite a bit to me after all, and I didn't want to disappoint you with the end result.


S'all good, it's not everyday you see a guy requesting art of a fat Italian and fungus...or anything other than Girly characters and anime related stuff


----------



## Choke (Sep 24, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> S'all good, it's not everyday you see a guy requesting art of a fat Italian and fungus...or anything other than Girly characters and anime related stuff



Haha I can try doodling Toad for you once I finish with my slots! I'm interested in seeing how I would draw him anyway.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 24, 2014)

cecill said:


> Haha I can try doodling Toad for you once I finish with my slots! I'm interested in seeing how I would draw him anyway.


Oh dang, that'd be sweet B)


----------



## Alvery (Sep 24, 2014)

cecill said:


> You sneaky fox- I was about to accept your offer with just it being 325btb! You get the last slot, since your OC is adorable and I'd love to see how she would come out with my style. I love weird skin colors on OC's too  Thank you so much for your offer!


Aw, thanks for accepting  and I'm glad you find my OC adorable!  By the way, should I send the BTB now or later?


----------



## Choke (Sep 24, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Aw, thanks for accepting  and I'm glad you find my OC adorable!  By the way, should I send the BTB now or later?



Once I finish, I will put a big watermark on your commission! After receiving payment, I you will receive the non-watermark piece of your commission. How does that sound to you? c:


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 24, 2014)

subscribed and will lurk for slots...if you're open again lol


----------



## Alvery (Sep 24, 2014)

cecill said:


> Once I finish, I will put a big watermark on your commission! After receiving payment, I you will receive the non-watermark piece of your commission. How does that sound to you? c:



Sounds fine  Thanks again! :3


----------



## Choke (Sep 25, 2014)

I will possibly open up two waiting list slots! c: 
Please read my updates at the start of the thread!


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 25, 2014)

ohmygosh, cecill. gnoixaim's drawing is sooooo cute!


----------



## Choke (Sep 25, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> ohmygosh, cecill. gnoixaim's drawing is sooooo cute!



asdfghj-- thank you! I think it mainly had to do with the fact that her designs is so utterly adorable and fun to draw!


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 25, 2014)

Still lurking if you decide to doodle Toad ;3;


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

Oooo ooo oo. I never saw this. I guess I've been holding out hope that people will actually look at the art thread bibi and I made, but no dice. Guess it's time to start looking again. These are looooooooooooovely. I love it so much.


----------



## Choke (Sep 25, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Still lurking if you decide to doodle Toad ;3;



I'll try once I finish with my slot commissions c;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alice said:


> Oooo ooo oo. I never saw this. I guess I've been holding out hope that people will actually look at the art thread bibi and I made, but no dice. Guess it's time to start looking again. These are looooooooooooovely. I love it so much.



Oh thank you  I made this thread just yesterday, so that's probably why you haven't seen it


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

cecill said:


> I'll try once I finish with my slot commissions c;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Maybe. I used to be pretty vigilant. I'm interested in that wait list. I'd be willing to pay for the name change, ha ha.


----------



## Choke (Sep 25, 2014)

Alice said:


> Maybe. I used to be pretty vigilant. I'm interested in that wait list. I'd be willing to pay for the name change, ha ha.



Ah that's quite a bit of bells since I need under 550btb for a username change :O ! I'd love to add you to the wait list once seeing a reference to what you'd like for me to draw. I need to see if I can draw it after all!


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

cecill said:


> Ah that's quite a bit of bells since I need under 550btb for a username change :O ! I'd love to add you to the wait list once seeing a reference to what you'd like for me to draw. I need to see if I can draw it after all!



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?218172-Alice-amp-Bibi-s-Art-amp-Request-Thread-v1-0

Any requests I have for art are right here.  I'd love a little couple/duo piece, and I'd be up for paying 1k or more for it. If not, Bibi's is fine, since I'd rather get art for her than just myself.


----------



## Choke (Sep 25, 2014)

Alice said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?218172-Alice-amp-Bibi-s-Art-amp-Request-Thread-v1-0
> 
> Any requests I have for art are right here.  I'd love a little couple/duo piece, and I'd be up for paying 1k or more for it. If not, Bibi's is fine, since I'd rather get art for her than just myself.



Aw... I'd love to do a couple piece for 1k tbt! I'll add you to the waiting list in a jiffy  Thank you so much for the generous offer!


----------



## starlark (Sep 25, 2014)

May I be on the wait list? Will 350TBT do it for you? I'm trying to save up for a Super Gold Mailbox but I can't resist splurging with these lovely art threads around me ;-;
{x}
((if you do want to draw her, the blood on the bottom of her dress is just an extra as well as the lantern so I'd prefer you not to draw it ^^))
thanks in advance! <3


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

cecill said:


> Aw... I'd love to do a couple piece for 1k tbt! I'll add you to the waiting list in a jiffy  Thank you so much for the generous offer!



You're a doll. Thank you so much. I'll keep tabs on the thread, but just message me when you want payment just to be safe! I can't wait.


----------



## Choke (Sep 25, 2014)

starlark said:


> May I be on the wait list? Will 350TBT do it for you? I'm trying to save up for a Super Gold Mailbox but I can't resist splurging with these lovely art threads around me ;-;
> {x}
> ((if you do want to draw her, the blood on the bottom of her dress is just an extra as well as the lantern so I'd prefer you not to draw it ^^))
> thanks in advance! <3



Aw keep your btb then. If you have any Kitchen or food items cataloged, I'd love to have them instead.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh dang, think your waitlist is full. XD If it's somehow not, same idea (with my moyor and boyfriend's mayor), and 600 TBT? (will edit that into this post if there's a slot) Otherwise, I can wait.


----------



## Choke (Sep 25, 2014)

Alice said:


> You're a doll. Thank you so much. I'll keep tabs on the thread, but just message me when you want payment just to be safe! I can't wait.



I don't expect payment until I finish with a commission c: Thank you though! I'm really looking forward to doing this commission. The couple seem really cute and fun to draw!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Oh dang, think your waitlist is full. XD If it's somehow not, same idea (with my moyor and boyfriend's mayor), and 600 TBT? (will edit that into this post if there's a slot) Otherwise, I can wait.



I'm not really looking for btb at the moment since I'm already getting a lot of offers for them! Do you have any kitchen items or food cataloged instead? I'm mainly interested in those now :O


----------



## starlark (Sep 25, 2014)

No no it's fine I insist!  I don't need a lot more and I really don't have any food or kitchen items I can offer  so may I pay before or after?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

ooo, been lurking long enough~
would kimbap plate, tteok plate, songpyeon, twelve-grape plate, and birthday cake & candles get me anywhere? You can have them in exchange :3

okok I'd like the other users to have a chance too. I'll come back another time.


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 25, 2014)

Is this some sort of formal form for waiting list?
If not .. may I please request for it? Maybe 2 mayors for 800 TBT? ;o;

if you still need kitchen items, i've got all the unorderable dlcs ... and some kitchen items (just reset so not _too_ much). i'm plot resetting atm though so whenever that's done, those items would be catalog-able or buy-able? 

o man there's a lot requesting wait, i think i can wait until slots free up in the future.


----------



## starlark (Sep 25, 2014)

Now that I think about it I may be able to get you some.. The kitchen sink, lovely kitchen, maybe the tea set (don't count me on this), the chocolate fountain, the revolving spice rack, the candy machine, the dessert case, the cucumber horse, the soft-serve lamp, the sweets player, the sweets lamp, the sweets minicamp and the sweets mini table!
Would that be enough or would you rather a little more?


----------



## Choke (Sep 25, 2014)

starlark said:


> No no it's fine I insist!  I don't need a lot more and I really don't have any food or kitchen items I can offer  so may I pay before or after?



I'm not really looking for anymore btb right now. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> Now that I think about it I may be able to get you some.. The kitchen sink, lovely kitchen, maybe the tea set (don't count me on this), the chocolate fountain, the revolving spice rack, the candy machine, the dessert case, the cucumber horse, the soft-serve lamp, the sweets player, the sweets lamp, the sweets minicamp and the sweets mini table!
> Would that be enough or would you rather a little more?



OH MY GOD IM GONNA HAVE A HEART ATTACK GIVE ME A SECOND


----------



## starlark (Sep 25, 2014)

//gets defibrillator


----------



## Choke (Sep 25, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> ooo, been lurking long enough~
> would kimbap plate, tteok plate, songpyeon, twelve-grape plate, and birthday cake & candles get me anywhere? You can have them in exchange :3
> 
> okok I'd like the other users to have a chance too. I'll come back another time.



Hng your offer is so tempting as well... May I see a reference to what you'd like for me to draw first?

edit: oh alright!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

cecill said:


> Hng your offer is so tempting as well... May I see a reference to what you'd like for me to draw first?
> 
> edit: oh alright!


yeah, Ill give you some time first, aha.
I'll hold the items for now and I'll wait for a slot.


----------



## Choke (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll wait for a half an hour before giving the the last wait spot to someone. c: A reminder; I am interested in* Kitchen items* and Food items.


----------



## starlark (Sep 25, 2014)

So is that a yes to me? XD I'll get to ordering your items right away, though it might take me into tomorrow as it's like 10 here :3


----------



## Choke (Sep 25, 2014)

starlark said:


> So is that a yes to me? XD I'll get to ordering your items right away, though it might take me into tomorrow as it's like 10 here :3



You don't have to order right away since it's just a wait list! I'd rather finish your commission first before receiving payment!


----------



## starlark (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahh okay! Take your time, happy I could help (/u\)


----------



## Choke (Sep 25, 2014)

Waiting list is closed. You get the last spot, starlark!
I do not know when I will open commissions again. I'm sure that I'll be pooped out of drawing for a while. Thank you so much for your interest in my thread and artwork!


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

cecill said:


> Waiting list is closed. You get the last spot, starlark!
> I do not know when I will open commissions again. I'm sure that I'll be pooped out of drawing for a while. Thank you so much for your interest in my thread and artwork!



Your stuff is adorable. How could I resist? I'm sure Bibi'll love it too!


----------



## buuunii (Sep 29, 2014)

I can offer Chrissy!


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 29, 2014)

Oooh, for a half body (the one I asked about in the PM) - I can give you the light blue jap. letter (ど), a cherry, and both ice cream collectibles <3


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Aww it's just too bad  
I can't offer a dreamie or a collectible (because I want to keep them) but please (if you've got a free slot on the waiting list) put me on the waiting list  
Thanks <3


----------



## Choke (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh I didn't see these posts until now! I'm a bit pooped out from drawing for now ; v ; Just to let you guys now. I'm sorry for those on my waiting list!

The reason why I came over to my thread is to ask for advice. My first commission on this site was from a thread I found of someone was looking for an artist to draw their OC. I offered to and asked for 2.7mil. I finished their commission in an hour and a half (even livestream it for them...). By the end they have yet to pay up for their commission. I continuously try to talk to them and when they finally respond, they said they'd give me 10mil to compensate for the wait. I didn't want that much...told them 3mil would be plenty.

Then they stopped responding. I know they still check this site from time to time, and they're ignoring my PM... What do I do? I'm gobsmacked that they won't pay a measly 3mil. B( It's been over 3 weeks, I think.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 29, 2014)

Have you given them the full picture? Like without some sort of Watermark?


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuuya said:


> Oh I didn't see these posts until now! I'm a bit pooped out from drawing for now ; v ; Just to let you guys now. I'm sorry for those on my waiting list!
> 
> The reason why I came over to my thread is to ask for advice. My first commission on this site was from a thread I found of someone was looking for an artist to draw their OC. I offered to and asked for 2.7mil. I finished their commission in an hour and a half (even livestream it for them...). By the end they have yet to pay up for their commission. I continuously try to talk to them and when they finally respond, they said they'd give me 10mil to compensate for the wait. I didn't want that much...told them 3mil would be plenty.
> 
> Then they stopped responding. I know they still check this site from time to time, and they're ignoring my PM... What do I do? I'm gobsmacked that they won't pay a measly 3mil. B( It's been over 3 weeks, I think.



If you haven't given them any art, I would suggest to move on from it??? Just because this person isn't even bothering to contact you back - save yourself the trouble and note it for the future.

If they've received your art, I would probably try to contact them again and include that you'll have to PM a mod and discuss this with them (if they'll do anything about it anyway)... to see if you'll get your payment. That sounds really frustrating to have to go through lol

p.s. ill have to lurk for some slots ;o; I can offer a peach collectible ???


----------



## Choke (Sep 29, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Have you given them the full picture? Like without some sort of Watermark?



Nope. But I have used the non watermark artwork as an example for other people in different threads who are interested in getting art. I'm thinking that the 'scammer' probably saw it. That's a mistake on my part.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuuya said:


> Nope. But I have used the non watermark artwork as an example for other people in different threads who are interested in getting art. I'm thinking that the 'scammer' probably saw it. That's a mistake on my part.


Remove that example from the threads just to ensure they haven't stolen it, Art theft isn't fun in any sorts of ways (Even if it's with virtual currency)

Message them again if you think that might help and if they continue to ignore, cancel their order in general and if they have a problem with it, they can deal with the fact that you're going to straight out reject them in the future.

As Gracelia has mentioned, get a Moderator involved if you believe it's a suspicion to Scamming.


----------



## Alvery (Sep 29, 2014)

^What Gracelia said, I guess.  You could also leave them a negative wifi rating, in the case that they have already received the art. For some reason, I think I've seen that thread before...


----------



## Choke (Sep 29, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> If you haven't given them any art, I would suggest to move on from it??? Just because this person isn't even bothering to contact you back - save yourself the trouble and note it for the future.
> 
> If they've received your art, I would probably try to contact them again and include that you'll have to PM a mod and discuss this with them (if they'll do anything about it anyway)... to see if you'll get your payment. That sounds really frustrating to have to go through lol
> 
> p.s. ill have to lurk for some slots ;o; I can offer a peach collectible ???



Ah, thanks for the advice... I think I will move on from it, since I didn't give them the artwork. It's only 3mil after all. I just found it frustrating because during the time I just reset my game and that commission money could've helped me a lot :T

//drools over the peach-


----------



## Alvery (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, and you probably should remember them, so as to ensure that you don't get tricked by them again :>


----------



## Katelyn (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you only do humans?


----------



## Choke (Sep 29, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Remove that example from the threads just to ensure they haven't stolen it, Art theft isn't fun in any sorts of ways (Even if it's with virtual currency)
> 
> Message them again if you think that might help and if they continue to ignore, cancel their order in general and if they have a problem with it, they can deal with the fact that you're going to straight out reject them in the future.
> 
> As Gracelia has mentioned, get a Moderator involved if you believe it's a suspicion to Scamming.



It's been weeks and I'm sure my post on that thread has already been pushed back by other posts, but I'll remove it just in case.

I'll keep trying to message them again and give them a bad rating or get a mod involved if they don't answer back. Thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alvery said:


> Oh, and you probably should remember them, so as to ensure that you don't get tricked by them again :>



I have their profile bookmarked haha!

- - - Post Merge - - -



katiegurl1223 said:


> Do you only do humans?



No, but I prefer to because I am more confident in drawing humans.


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuuya said:


> Ah, thanks for the advice... I think I will move on from it, since I didn't give them the artwork. It's only 3mil after all. I just found it frustrating because during the time I just reset my game and that commission money could've helped me a lot :T
> 
> //drools over the peach-



ahh yeah! sucks that it happened but glad you're able to move on from it. super dislike it but nothing can be done :I .. (cos if they truly wanted to pay, they would have done it alr, right!!!??). If you need any muneys, I can help. 

ahh yeah *rubs my peach
LOL  HAHAHA, well I can also pay in TBT bells if you prefer, whichever.
but I can wait until you're open and ready for commissions! Don't want you to feel overwhelmed.


----------



## Choke (Sep 29, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> ahh yeah! sucks that it happened but glad you're able to move on from it. super dislike it but nothing can be done :I .. (cos if they truly wanted to pay, they would have done it alr, right!!!??). If you need any muneys, I can help.
> 
> ahh yeah *rubs my peach
> LOL  HAHAHA, well I can also pay in TBT bells if you prefer, whichever.
> but I can wait until you're open and ready for commissions! Don't want you to feel overwhelmed.



Haha thank you! I appreciate that, but I'm mildly rich now. I didn't need their stinkin' 3mil B(

//whispers save your peach for me when I am ready then!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 29, 2014)

I also have those ice creams and some few other collectible's if you're ever open again If any of them are good enough xD Sorry also to hear what you dealt with >:


----------



## mob (Sep 29, 2014)

oh dang, your art is really cute.


----------



## Alice (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuuya said:


> Haha thank you! I appreciate that, but I'm mildly rich now. I didn't need their stinkin' 3mil B(
> 
> //whispers save your peach for me when I am ready then!



If you ever need bells again, I'd be happy to help. I have a bunch of bells lying around ACNL anyway.


----------



## Choke (Sep 29, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I also have those ice creams and some few other collectible's if you're ever open again If any of them are good enough xD Sorry also to hear what you dealt with >:



Yeah I still gotta reply to your PM- hng your Mayor is super cute I'd love to put you on the waiting list slot since you came to me first with the PM. How about for two of your ice creams (bar and cone) if you don't mind? I'm a bit greedy ; v ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



bot said:


> oh dang, your art is really cute.



Thank you! Your art is pretty rad too c;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alice said:


> If you ever need bells again, I'd be happy to help. I have a bunch of bells lying around ACNL anyway.




You're a sweetie, you know that B(
Don't waste your bells on a hobo who is just going to use it for booze.


----------



## Alice (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuuya said:


> Yeah I still gotta reply to your PM- hng your Mayor is super cute I'd love to put you on the waiting list slot since you came to me first with the PM. How about for two of your ice creams (bar and cone) if you don't mind? I'm a bit greedy ; v ;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hobo's are sexy. This is something I can get behind.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuuya said:


> Yeah I still gotta reply to your PM- hng your Mayor is super cute I'd love to put you on the waiting list slot since you came to me first with the PM. How about for two of your ice creams (bar and cone) if you don't mind? I'm a bit greedy ; v ;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Absolutely I don't mind doing two at all<3 Ah and let me know when to send them <:


----------



## Choke (Sep 29, 2014)

Alice said:


> Hobo's are sexy. This is something I can get behind.



//SHAKES A CAN IN FRONT OF FACE//
SPARE SOME CHANGE?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Absolutely I don't mind doing two at all<3 Ah and let me know when to send them <:



Will do, and added!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuuya said:


> //SHAKES A CAN IN FRONT OF FACE//
> SPARE SOME CHANGE?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Thanks so much<3<(^_^


----------



## mob (Sep 29, 2014)

so did you ever get a choco cake? o:


----------



## Choke (Sep 29, 2014)

bot said:


> so did you ever get a choco cake? o:



Nope! Still looking for one <:


----------



## pengutango (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, I still wished I had my extra choco cake. D: I'd totally give it to you in exchange for art.  Only ones I have extras of are the cherry, and beach collectibles (if I recall correctly). I'd offer those, but Kairi beat me to it.

Oh, also have an Easter Egg and regular cake (which is somehow sold out in the shop... ). I dunno if you'd be interested in any of those for art. Just figured I'd throw it out there. XD


----------



## Alice (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuuya said:


> //SHAKES A CAN IN FRONT OF FACE//
> SPARE SOME CHANGE?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



your can or a can?


----------



## Yann (Sep 29, 2014)

His can is mine


----------



## Choke (Sep 29, 2014)

Yann said:


> His can is mine



. . .

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Man, I still wished I had my extra choco cake. D: I'd totally give it to you in exchange for art.  Only ones I have extras of are the cherry, and beach collectibles (if I recall correctly). I'd offer those, but Kairi beat me to it.



I'm sorry! I might have a more active art shop in the future, so you might still have a chance. <':


----------



## Alice (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuuya said:


> . . .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh my. Young love.


----------



## Choke (Sep 29, 2014)

Alice said:


> Oh my. Young love.



No. Help me. That person is my stalker.


----------



## Alice (Sep 29, 2014)

Yuuya said:


> No. Help me. That person is my stalker.



Young crazy one-sided love?


----------



## Yann (Sep 29, 2014)

I am ashamed. You caught me. smh Thought you would go along with it.


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 29, 2014)

*_ _ _* Soon...


----------



## buuunii (Sep 29, 2014)

Soooooooooon

I'm sorry XD
I'm ok and I wanted to echo so I could add emphasis


----------



## Noodles_ (Oct 1, 2014)

_*steals all your cakes and eats them.*_


----------



## Alice (Oct 1, 2014)

Noodles_ said:


> _*steals all your cakes and eats them.*_



no cake for you!


----------



## Choke (Oct 4, 2014)

Update for everyone! The person I was asking for advice over finally paid for their commission. They said they were busy with school, but I don't believe them, seeing as their page tells them when the last time they were online. They were deliberately ignoring my PM's.

It's fine now though. They were uncomfortable with me coming to their town for a transaction, so I told them to pay me in btb.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 4, 2014)

Yuuya said:


> Update for everyone! The person I was asking for advice over finally paid for their commission. They said they were busy with school, but I don't believe them, seeing as their page tells them when the last time they were online. They were deliberately ignoring my PM's.
> 
> It's fine now though. They were uncomfortable with me coming to their town for a transaction, so I told them to pay me in btb.



woot woot ~~


----------



## Zane (Oct 4, 2014)

Glad to hear you got paid x') I think I've only silently admired your art so far but anyway now that I'm posting I think it's absolutely gorgeous. Love your style.<3 Good luck with your commissions!


----------



## Choke (Oct 4, 2014)

Zane said:


> Glad to hear you got paid x') I think I've only silently admired your art so far but anyway now that I'm posting I think it's absolutely gorgeous. Love your style.<3 Good luck with your commissions!



CRIES INTO OBLIVION PLEASE DON'T BE A STRANGER C'MERE AND LET ME SLOBBER TEARS AND DROOL ON YOU


----------



## Alice (Oct 6, 2014)

Yuuya said:


> Update for everyone! The person I was asking for advice over finally paid for their commission. They said they were busy with school, but I don't believe them, seeing as their page tells them when the last time they were online. They were deliberately ignoring my PM's.
> 
> It's fine now though. They were uncomfortable with me coming to their town for a transaction, so I told them to pay me in btb.



That's good. Gotta collect them dolla bills.


----------

